# B&B Autostyle. VW Golf VR6 Turbo.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Evening all.

We completed work on this awesome VR6 last Friday afternoon,roughly twelve hours before the car was due to join a convoy of Northern Ireland VAG enthusiasts on the way to Ultimate Dubs in England. I had been keen to get my hands on this machine for a long time,it's one of the most well known and loved modified Golf's in the country and it's small wonder why.

At this stage I would just like to add that my work over two busy days is miniscule compared to the work carried out by it's owner Gethin Evans who has spannered and painted this car by himself since he bought it as standard about eight years ago. Hats of to you Gethin,the end result,if this is it actually finished,is mega!:thumb:

Anyway,to give you all a look at the work that has gone into this over the last year I pinched several pics off Gethin's Facebook page,hope you don't mind mate!









































































The engine is a 24 valve unit from a mk4 Four Motion Golf and with the rather large turbo bolted to the rear gives the Golf some lively performance.

Here is a clip on of Gethin accelerating from 30 to 70 MPH in the Jack Lynch tunnel in Dublin.






This Detail started over two months ago with a trip to Whitehaed where the Golf had been stored for almost a year in a workshop and had been covered in a thick layer of dust and had been exposed to the close proximity of angle grinding. With the owner needing to run the engine in after recent rebuild work but reluctant to wash it himself I paid a visit to remove the dust and the iron fallout.



















The VR was rinsed down and treated with Car Pro Iron X,rinsed down again and then foamed with Megs Hyper Wash.










Plenty of dust and dirt in the rinse bucket.

Moving forward then to last Thursday,08.30 and after a 1000 run in for the new engine parts and I arrived to carry out a Paint Enhancement for the show.





































On this occasion I pre foamed with Pure Finish Degreaser and then hand washed with Megs Hyper. Moving inside to the workshop to dry off with the Black Baron and clay the bodywork I settled into what would be my office for the next two days,surrounded by a collection of retro VW motors.



















Some of you may recognise this R32 from our last write up. It's now an R36,with a turbo for good measure,the engine sourced from a Porsche Cayenne.










Not too much in the way of contamination on the VR's paintwork then.



















...and some of the defects that need rectified.





































Working here with Menzerna and 3M Ultrafine compounds via Lake Country Pads and Makita.























































The tailgate had just been freshly painted and required de-nibbing and flattened.



















At the end of my rather hectic two days the car was still receiving some final touches for the show so here is an after,minus the front bumper which still had to be painted and hung.










Apologies for the poor images here folks,the SLR and my lack of photographic talent struggled a tad here!

New wheels added and polished with Blackfire Metal Polish.



















Finally a coat of Swissvax Best Of Show was added to the paintwork and the engine bay areas which would be visible on show day.



















That is it from me in terms of afters I'm afraid. The VR was on the ramp as I was finishing and I wasn't attending the show so again I have borrowed some taken at the show by the owner and some of his friends.



















To round up then,I was very pleased to hear on Monday that the Golf won runner up in class at Ultimate Dubs a well deserved prize for all the graft that Gethin has put into it over the years.

Thanks for taking a look everybody.

Comments as always very welcome.

Regards,John.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

stunning!


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Brilliant work. Looks as good as it goes now!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice indeed. Have seen this in the flesh and its lovely


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

amazing job, well deserved detail for the car!


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Awesome car and great work


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work on a great car well done.


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Stunning car! The headlights let it down in my opinion, but the amount of effort that has gone into that car is crazy!


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

stunning


----------



## jedi16v (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning car hats off to Gethin


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing turnaround!


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice car!


----------



## Charge Chris (Dec 16, 2009)

Love the car! Great job!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> stunning!


Thanks very much.



D.Taylor R26 said:


> Brilliant work. Looks as good as it goes now[/QUOTE
> 
> Cheers Taylor. It is a rather fit car. That clip is quiet old too,a few mods have followed since!
> 
> ...


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Great result there, but I must be getting old cos I just think the whole lowering thing wrecks the look of a car. Not saying the work involved isn't deserving of praise, just not my bag :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

what an awesome car!!

i want a Jetta VR6 Turbo!


----------



## modd1uk (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent work but pet peeve of mine is Porsche wheels, they look ok on Porsches and crap on almost everything else


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

alxg said:


> Great result there, but I must be getting old cos I just think the whole lowering thing wrecks the look of a car. Not saying the work involved isn't deserving of praise, just not my bag :thumb:


Thanks alxg.much appreciated. It's all down to taste I guess and the look that the owner is after,it's all part of the look though isn't it?



20vKarlos said:


> what an awesome car!!
> 
> i want a Jetta VR6 Turbo!


Thanks Karlos. That would be a bit of a sleeper! In the row of VW's parked in the workshop is a Jetta getting a 20V Turbo conversion. Should be cracker when it's built.



modd1uk said:


> Excellent work but pet peeve of mine is Porsche wheels, they look ok on Porsches and crap on almost everything else


Cheers modd1.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------

